# الصيانة , انواعها , اهميتها , اساسياتها و العوامل المؤثرة علي خطة الصيانة؟



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

* ما هي الصيانة , انواعها , اهميتها , اساسياتها و العوامل المؤثرة علي خطة الصيانة؟
كل ذلك موجود في ملف بسيط وصغير في المرفقات 
وهذه المادة جزء بسيط من دورة اخذتها عن المباديء الاولية لصيانة المعدات
اتمني ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم 
ووفقكم الله دائما للامام​*


----------



## علوية عماد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## sesem_m (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ده يا جماعة الملف اتنزل 93 مرة ومفيش غير تعليق واحد لحد دلوقتي


----------



## اسحاق عمان (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Hossam Edin (3 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جيد بوركت اخي


----------



## eng.mahmoud afifi (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sesem_m (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع اتنزل اكتر من 320 مرة لحد دلوقتي و ما فيش ردود عليه او تعليقات خالص


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود وفقك الله وسدد خطاك .


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووور اخي الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## asn-eng (22 يونيو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه 
سلمت يداك 
وجعلها الله في حسناتك 
مشكووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2011)

sesem_m قال:


> _ما هي الصيانة , انواعها , اهميتها , اساسياتها و العوامل المؤثرة علي خطة الصيانة؟​_
> _كل ذلك موجود في ملف بسيط وصغير في المرفقات _
> _وهذه المادة جزء بسيط من دورة اخذتها عن المباديء الاولية لصيانة المعدات_
> _اتمني ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم _
> ...


 

المهندس sesem_m 

ملف مفيد مختصر شامل .. وهناك بعض الجوانب المهمة التي لم يشملها البحث 
وهي موجودة في موضوع 








 كتاب " المدخل لأعمال الصيانة " للدكتور محمد باشراحيل ..Introduction To Maintenance 

وايضا في الموضوع :



 تخطيط الصيانة - نظام اوامر العمل Maintenance Planning - Work Order System ‏




 تخطيط الصيانة – الرقابة والتحكم في الأداء والكفاءة..Maint. Planningerf.&Eff.Control ‏(



1 2 3 4) 


لقد أدرجت هذه الروابط لإفادة الباحث وسهولة الرجوع إليها . 

لقد كل الشكر على مساهماتك ومواضيعك القيمة.​


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يونيو 2011)

*:1:بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا:1:*​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 يونيو 2011)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## magdy68 (30 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود مميز
تحياتى


----------



## engineer sameer (2 يوليو 2011)

يا سلام ما أحلى


----------



## علي الحجامي (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوعك الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمد العايدى (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ziadzh (6 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي ردودكم ورزقكم بالمثل


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

مش عارف الملف اتنزل اكثر من الف مرة بس مفيش اي تعليقات حد يقولي اي كومنت علي المادة بتاعت الملف حتي لو سلبية


----------



## Hythamaga (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أغسطس 2011)

sesem_m قال:


> ايه ده يا جماعة الملف اتنزل 93 مرة ومفيش غير تعليق واحد لحد دلوقتي


 

هههههههههههه .بارك الله فيك موضوع قصير وسلس وجميل جدا .. تستحق الشكر عليه .. نرجو منك المزيد .. تحياتي


----------



## كريم عادل محمود (3 يناير 2012)

اشكر اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mim00004ever (9 يناير 2012)

:13:*الف شكر*


----------



## مروان البنا (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المصري 00 (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور علي المجهود


----------



## اسحاق عمان (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## samy3030 (19 فبراير 2012)

بجد الله ينور عليكى بس انا متحاج اعرف معلومات عن مولدات ديزل كامنز ومعرفت اعطال الماكينه


----------



## Methanex Engineer (19 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## اسحاق عمان (20 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أمين بكري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

سأرى الملف و أعطيك رأي ان شالله


----------



## kabraider (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## savio (6 أكتوبر 2012)

thnxxx alot


----------



## M.legend (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه .. 
, و إذا عندك نسخه بالانقلش ياليت ترفعها


----------



## shobedo (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مجهود رائع


----------



## FABERGAS (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Thank you man


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Akak (24 مارس 2013)

مشكور..............


----------



## mosub (25 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ملف ممتاز


----------



## sesem_m (26 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## engminoamino (5 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااا


----------



## sesem_m (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hshosho (23 أبريل 2013)

تمام


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (25 أبريل 2013)

ماشاء الله 
ملف مختصر ومفيد ... ياحبذا لو تحدثنا عن الصيانه الانتاجيه الشامله ( tpm ) او تذودنا بمواضيع تتحدث عنها لانها مهمه جدا 

الي الامام دائما


----------



## ahmedvay (26 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا على الكتب الجميلة وجزاك الله حيرا*


----------



## الاستاذة باسو (4 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم الموضوع في غاية الاهمية مشكورين على الطرح تحياتي


----------



## أحمد محمود الخطيب (23 يناير 2015)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## أحمد المنصور (31 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## gemmy.713 (4 فبراير 2015)

كل من اضاف ولوكلمه مفيده جزاه الله كل الخير


----------



## amr bakir (5 فبراير 2015)

مشكورر اخى الكريم


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (5 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بك مششششششششكور


----------



## eng_taha_a (6 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## rb-flex (6 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووور


----------

